# BFF’s



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

They are so cute.. I could just sit and watch them play all day..


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I've had 2 for about 8 yrs now....if some is good, more is better....


----------



## JanGold (10 mo ago)

Love the photos, they are so cute together!


----------



## SteveRuffin (Sep 21, 2021)

JanGold said:


> Love the photos, they are so cute together!


My life is so much better with them in it. A Golden is an angel with fur.


----------



## JanGold (10 mo ago)

SteveRuffin said:


> A Golden is an angel with fur.


YES! Something I have been saying for a long time. They really are furry angels.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

SteveRuffin said:


> My life is so much better with them in it. A Golden is an angel with fur.


There are dogs..... and then there are Golden Retrievers


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks for sharing the cuteness!


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

We currently have one dog, but I'm working on DH to let me get a 2nd. We've typically had 2 dogs, but he says one dog is "easier": I don't agree. Chloe and Sailor are adorable!! LOVE the photo with the pup half lying on top of the older dog - that one's got the patience of a saint!


----------



## SteveRuffin (Sep 21, 2021)

MushyB said:


> We currently have one dog, but I'm working on DH to let me get a 2nd. We've typically had 2 dogs, but he says one dog is "easier": I don't agree. Chloe and Sailor are adorable!! LOVE the photo with the pup half lying on top of the older dog - that one's got the patience of a saint!


Chloe is very patient. Two are easier than one in our case and WAY more entertaining.


----------



## SteveRuffin (Sep 21, 2021)

My lunchtime view


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Now all you gotta do is drop something......


----------



## SteveRuffin (Sep 21, 2021)

FurdogDad said:


> Now all you gotta do is drop something......


Sailor learned quickly


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

When Sailor gets big there won't be any room for feet under there.....








Trust me.....I speak from experience


----------



## KwittyCat (Aug 24, 2020)

This is NOT helping my case lol...We lost our Pyrenees Shadowfax and my husband is dead set on getting our 1 year old Golden Kira a Golden puppy playmate.....I say we are fine with one...this thread is NOT helping me lol.


----------



## SteveRuffin (Sep 21, 2021)

KwittyCat said:


> This is NOT helping my case lol...We lost our Pyrenees Shadowfax and my husband is dead set on getting our 1 year old Golden Kira a Golden puppy playmate.....I say we are fine with one...this thread is NOT helping me lol.


I have found two to be easier than one, especially with the staggered age. Chloe is 10 months old and Sailor is 11 weeks. Sailor learns from Chloe and also keeps her entertained at times that are helpful. It’s amazing how much they have bonded. I’m totally in love with them.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

KwittyCat said:


> This is NOT helping my case lol...We lost our Pyrenees Shadowfax and my husband is dead set on getting our 1 year old Golden Kira a Golden puppy playmate.....I say we are fine with one...this thread is NOT helping me lol.


you should get another one.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Steve, Chris and I are conspiring with your husband... .


----------



## KwittyCat (Aug 24, 2020)

I know we will end up with another one. Kira is scheduled for her Spay in May and I want to make sure she is fully healed before we contact our breeder. I want to make sure Kira and our family are completely ready to add a puppy back into the mix. Kira is still basically a puppy....just a really big one lol. Luckily my husband works from home and we have a large fenced in yard with a doggy door. Hey what's more dog hair lol.


----------

